# my (buddy's) setup



## BushyKush420 (Feb 13, 2007)

its a closet about 7 foot long 8 foot tall and maybe bout 2 to 3 feet wide, as you can see the left is the flowering room and the right is the veg side


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

looks good so far. how you going to seperate the two.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 14, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> looks good so far. how you going to seperate the two.


 
i simply put a wall in the middle and took garbage bags ( black ) and stapled them to the wall on each side works great so far...


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Just make sure you don't let any light get into that flowering room and you'll be good. Is that flat white paint or you going to put anything up as far as reflective? It don't look bad man... seeing as how it looks just like mine lol.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 14, 2007)

laylow6988 said:
			
		

> Just make sure you don't let any light get into that flowering room and you'll be good. Is that flat white paint or you going to put anything up as far as reflective? It don't look bad man... seeing as how it looks just like mine lol.


 

yea i got sum mylar well i think its fake mylar i dunno seems different than others that ive seen, and maybe ill plastic the flowering side wall again just to be sure no light leaks..


----------

